# What's your favorite pipe?



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

Out of all your current stock, what is your favorite pipe as of current?

What pipe brand and model has consistently been a winner for you?


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

For me, my number one go to pipe is a Savinelli Porto Cervo rusticated in shape 626. Its dedicated to VaPer blends, but mostly Anni Kake is smoked out of it. The size and shape is perfect for me, and the feel of the rusticated bowl is great in my hand. 

I think that pipe was my first Sav. I was so happy with how well it smoked even before being fully broken in, I have since bought five more. They range from $40 natural to my $200 year pipe and all of them smoke dry and cool. My Peterson and Stanwell are around $100 range, and in my opinion, neither are as forgiving if I get a little "puff happy" as I often do. I haven't found better quality for the price, but then again I've only been smoking a few years.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

My sentimental attachment goes to my old Sasieni Mayfair prince, which is an excellent smoker, but objectively I'd have to say this "banger" I've got in my mouth now, the cheapo new production Sasieni 4Dot bent diplomat is probably the best smoker I have. My four best pipes are all Sasieni's. Really hard to pick between this 4Dot and the old TwoDot, though.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Honestly I smoke my cob the most right now


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

My Missouri Meerschaum Country Gentleman, (of which I have two), get smoked many times daily. I have and use other cobs and several briars but my cobs are my "go to's".


----------



## mirain (Jun 29, 2009)

Generally, I seem to favor my most recent acquisition. This month it's a new meer that I'm working on getting some color going. Beyond that I like many of my collection and can't say which is my favorite since they're all good friends.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

I have a number of pipes that are all close together as far as being my favorite. It's definitely close between my Cavicchi's and Rad Davis, but in the end I'd say my Rad Davis rhodesian is my most comfortable and therefore favorite pipe. However, I did just get a Castello in the mail today, so I might have to shift things around a little.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

C'mon, that's like asking a father of 15 which of his children is his favorite. I like them all equally. For different reasons. Or I'd sell them....see just like a father! :twisted:


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Honestly my cobs, my MM Bent General specifically gets a workout a couple times a day. I love the way my briars looks, just the whole thing of them only being able to be smoked once every 24 hours, sucks. Sure I can break that waiting period and smoke them, but then they gurgle really really bad if I do. Cobs are always a dry smoke.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

owaindav said:


> C'mon, that's like asking a father of 15 which of his children is his favorite. I like them all equally.


I like George Foreman's idea. Name them all the same, so not only would you be unable to pick a favorite, you wouldn't even be able to tell them apart!


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

I always turn back to my first Briar, my H.I.S straight rusticated. I recently retrofitted another stem from a pipe I screwed up, gave the stem a quick 1/4 bend and it really made it a nice smoker. My Savinelli 602 is my 2nd favorite. I have a Milano that I used to smoke 1792 and CCP in that I haven't smoked in a while but I put it down because it was so ghosted that I started smoking again (and it's still ghosted from 2 bowls of CCP about 10 bowls later) and it's a wonderful smoker.

I hate my Milano Apple...the bit is too thick and I like the clench, not hard, but just a little. It makes my jaw hurt. The problem is it's a cheap pipe so I can't sell it so the selling because I don't like it theory won't work on that.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

I scored a Nording Free Hand #2 shape, after a thorough cleaning it smokes like a champion - never get any gurgle and always a nice dry smoke with huge plumes.

I'm thinking about trying one of their less expensive models, on Cup O Joes they're touted "You will not find a better pipe for this price, anywhere" for a $50-$60 pipe.


----------



## Hellraiser (Mar 17, 2006)

I have a few favorites: 

1970's Dr Grabow Grand Duke that a dear friend gave to me shortly before he passed on, good smoker and the value is all sentimental, but I would'nt trade it for a Dunhill DR. 

On pure smoking ability - my favorite is a 1930's Dunhill Prince that I found in a hunting shack out in the middle of nowhere with a broken shank, got it professional repaired and restored and it is a wonderful smoker, once I got the ghost of Captain Black out of it.

Another favorite is 2004 Dunhill Pot with silver band, was the first pipe my wife bought me, decent smoker dedicated to dunhill Nightcap which I smoke at least a few times a week.


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

Thats a tough one...I would have to say my large, rusticated boswell poker is my go to favorite...the bowl capacity is unmatched and its such a cool smoker


----------



## jay29 (Jan 10, 2009)

Peterson Christmas Billiard


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I've only been back on the pipe for two years now, so I can't claim to have any 'old favorites'; I guess I'd go with my Stanwell Golden Danish 82 (bent billiard), as it's the best smoker of the bunch so far. Excluding my meers, but then they're more involved than just grabbing a briar, so the Stanny would get the nod anyway.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

My ozark moutain pipe, straight stem.

I have all kinds of pipes, but this cheapo has gone through a lot, and has never given me a bad smoke.

It's light, and its worked in enough to where there's a nice cake and no more wood burning taste.

The stem popped off because I left it in the rain one night...elmer's glue....good as new.

When this pipe does eventually die, I'll be a very sad man.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

this is a seriously tough question. for a while it was my savinelli alligator and my dunhill root briar, then it was my lane era charatan, right now i find i smoke my two carey's the most, because there small so they fit well in my pocket for on the go, and there not expensive or hard to find, so if they get a little beat up while im at school for 13 hours straight, i wont cry, as long as they dont brake (they have got no damage yet though, which of coarse is a good thing), and they smoke really well. i dont care for filters, but the carey system i do like, its not really a filter anyway, and the papers last through many smokes. and seem to keep the pipe cleaner. i still prefer the sav. the dunhill, and the charatan when im smoking at home though (this is rare)


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

My, as of yet, favorite to date is the Peterson aran I just got. No gurgles, no relights (and it ain't cause of my packing technique), feels good in my teeth, smokes great.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

User Name said:


> My ozark moutain pipe, straight stem.
> 
> I have all kinds of pipes, but this cheapo has gone through a lot, and has never given me a bad smoke.
> 
> ...


Really? I have seen this pipe around here and there and never thought it would be that reliable, mianly because of the price. Ill have to keep that in mind.


----------

